# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Tirana dhe monumentet e saj kulturore dhe historike.

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Klikoni ne lidhjen e meposhtme per te kaluar tek Galeria e fotografive te Tiranes:

Pamje nga Tirana

----------


## angeldust

Kalaja e Tiranës, bërthama historike e kryeqytetit.
Kalaja e Tiranës ishte një stacion rrugor i vijës Egnatia i tipit Mansio-Mutatio. Ajo përbënte qendrën e një vendbanimi, të emërtuar me një variacion emrash që në shekujt e parë të erës sonë.
Tirkan (shek IV e.s ), Tergiana (1297) kur në të ishte vendosur kancelaria e sundimtarit të saj Karli I Anzhu, dhe në formën e sotme Tyranna (1505) sipas Barletit. Ky tiponim akoma nuk është saktësuar plotësisht.
Por kalaja, dëshmia më e lashtë e këtij qyteti, ndodhet pikërisht në vendin ku derdheshin e kryqëzoheshin rrugët e vjetra e të reja që e lidhnin kryeqytetin dhe pastaj krejt Shqipërinë  veriun me jugun, lindjen me perëndimin.
Në ambjentet e Kalasë së Tiranës ka disa shtëpi tradicionale të cilat kanë krijuar stilin e ndërtesës qytetare Tiranase.Në ndërtesat brenda Kalasë së Tiranës kanë banuar pjestarë të familjeve sunduese të qytetit dhe për këtë arsye ato konsiderohen edhe si godina të administratës së parë lokale.
Secila nga rrugët e vjetra, para se të hynin në Tiranë dominoheshin nga një kështjellë apo kala.
Kështjella e Lalmit (shek. II e.s.) ndodhej në kodrinën ku lumi Erzenit merrte kthesën e lejonte kalimin rrugor drejt Petrelës.
Kalaja e Tujanit, një fortifikatë e gurtë me formë katërkëndëshe, ku gjurmët e jetës hasen që nga periudha e parë e hekurit. E rindërtuar në shek e IV e.s., ajo ishte porta hyrëse e koridorit Dibër-Tiranë-Durrës.
Në anën tjetër, pranë malit të Vilës ku janë ngushticat e Krrabës, ndodhej qyteti ilir i Parthinëve-Persqopi (shekIV-III p.e.s.), banorët e të cilit më pas u shpërngulën në Petrelë.
Kalaja e Dorëzit në kodrën ndërmjet lumit të Trezës e të Piollit ( periudha e I e hekurit), pastaj Kalaja e Ndroqit, e Prezës e Ishmit, të gjitha së bashku, këto kala antike e mesjetare përbënin rrethin mbrojtës të Tiranës. Kalaja e Tiranës ishte dhe mbeti bërthama historike e trevës së Tiranës dhe rezidencë administrative përgjatë mesjetës së mesme.
Si e tillë vazhdoi të ekzistonte edhe në shek. e XVII kur qyteti i Tiranës u shtri përreth saj duke patur një qendër qytetare me kullijen (kompleksin social kulturor) të ndërtuar nga Sulejman Pasha, pazarin zejtar tregtar nga pamja veriore, Namazgjanë dhe urën e Tabakëve nga ana lindore, ndërtesat e qeveritarëve brenda truallit të kalasë.
Nga dy anët e tjera kalaja ngrihej mbi brigjet e lumit të Lanës.
Është menduar që në vitin 1640, Ahmet beu kreu punime rindërtuese në muret rrethues të kalasë duke i ngritur ato në lartësi mbi strukturat antike. Vepër e tij ishte edhe kulla e gjatë që mbetet akoma pjesërisht në gjendje të mirë. Kalaja pëson dëmtime sërish në periudhën e luftrave ndërfeudale të shek XVIII, kur aty u përplasën trupat e Ahmet Kurt pashës së Beratit me Bushatllinjtë. Populli i Tiranës i mbyllur brenda saj u mbrojt me heroizëm dhe kalaja nuk u pushtua nga asnjëri prej tyre. Të kësaj kohe janë sistemi i frëngjive për armë zjarri në pjesën më të lartë të mureve rrethues.
Pas vitit 1814 Kalaja e Tiranës bëhet rezidencë e sundimtarëve të rinj të saj ; Toptanëve të ardhur nga Kruja, të cilët ndërtuan dy shtëpi njërën për banim dhe tjetrën për pritje që janë dhe sot. Përgjatë shek XX kur humbet funksioni i saj origjinal për mbrojtje, vërehen dëmtimet më të mëdha. Ajo humbi një pjesë të mureve rrethues dhe thuajse nuk lejon të kuptohet nga mbetjet, formulimi i saj i plotë stilistik.
Megjithatë ajo sërish mbeti rezidencë qeveritare apo vendi më i spikatur për to edhe në ditët tona. Në truallin e Kalasë janë sot Akademia e Shkencave, Kuvendi Popullor dhe Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve.
A do të ndriçohet plotësisht historia e saj?
Legjendave, fare pak mund tiu besohet. Tradita gojore e sidomos burimet e shkruara nuk besojmë të kenë shterur. Sidoqoftë, mbetet akoma një rrugë e sigurtë, gjurmimi arkitekturor me metodat e vlerësimit të shkencës së restaurimit. Ky proçes iluminist ka nisur në vitin 2002, nëpërmjet bashkëpunimit të ngushtë të Bashkësisë së Tiranës me Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës, të cilët sëbashku i kushtojnë një vëmendje thelbësore këtij monumenti themelor të programit  Kthim në identitet.
E parë në këtë konceptim Kalaja e Tiranës ishte dhe duhet trajtuar në epokën tonë si bërthama historike e kulturore e Kryeqytetit.

_Rezidencë e Sudimtarëve Toptanas

Shtëpi muze brenda Kalasë_

----------


## angeldust

Historia e xhamive në qytetin e Tiranës
Tirana bën pjesë në qendrat urbane qytetare të Shqipërisë që hodhën shtat në shekujt 17-18. Është pranuar si përfaqësues artistik i kësaj periudhe të qytetit, kompleksi social kulturor i ngritur nga Sulejman Pashë Bargjini në vitin 1614 i përbërë nga xhamia, një medrese, një imaret dhe një banjë publike që furnizohej me ujë nga pusi i xhamisë. Bashkëkohëse me to, ishte edhe teqeja Halveti e Pazarit fare pranë saj. Deri në fund të shekullit të 18, qyteti ishte shtrirë në disa lagje që kishin edhe ato xhamitë e tyre. Më të përmëndurat ishin Xhamia e Mehmet Fires pranë Teqes Kadri të Horasanit (fillimi i shek. 18), xhamia e Karapicit, xhamia e Tabakëve në bregun e e përtejmë të lumit Lana që lidhet me një urë guri të ndërtuar nga esnafi i Tabakëve dhe një urë tjetër me shumë harqe të ndërtuar nga një esnaf tjetër i fuqishëm, ai i Terzive. Të tjera faltore ishin teqeja Saadi e Kubatit dhe së fundmi xhamia e Mehmet bej Zajmit, xhamia e Haxhi Et'hem beut , xhamia e Stërmasit dhe ajo e Kokonozit. Deri në fillim të shekullit të XX qyteti i Tiranës numëronte rreth 22 xhami e teqe të tarikateve Halveti, Rufai, Kadri, Saadi dhe Bektashi. Në vitin 1923 në Kongresin e Komunitetit Musliman, të mbajtur me 15 Mars u proklamua autoqefalia e xhamisë shqiptare dhe u vendos në Tiranë Këshilli i Lartë i Sheriatit i shkëputur tashmë nga Shehul Islamati i Stambollit. Autoqefalinë e kishin fituar tashmë edhe kisha ortodokse shqiptare dhe pak kohë pas tyre edhe komuniteti bektashian riorganizohet në Tiranë në rangun e Kryegjyshatës Botërore. Riorganizimi shtetëror i Shqipërisë së pavarur e përcaktoi Tiranën si prefekturë të veçantë dhe e shpalli atë Kryeqytet të Shqipërisë. Kjo prefekturë përfshinte rrethin e qendrës me 64 fshatra, krahinën e Petrelës me 28 fshatra dhe Shën Gjergjit me 16 katunde. Në tërësi e gjithë prefektura numëronte 82 xhami, 19 teqe, 2 medrese, 2 kisha ortodokse dhe një kishë katolike.
Për xhamitë e qytetit të Tiranës studimet vënë në dukje shumë veçori të rolit që pati tradita vendase në fomimin artistik të tyre. Tek këto xhami, vërehen si elementë që të bien në sy, çatitë e pjerrëta të mbuluara me tjegulla, portikët e hapur, harqet e plota në formë rrethore, strehët e gjera dhe në mënyrë të veçantë gdhendja e gurit e gama e ngjyrave të pikturave dhe peisazheve në frymën e stilit realist-fantastik në brenditë dhe në eksterier. Arkitektura e xhamive në Tiranë njohu dhe zhvilloi të dy tipat kryesorë, xhaminë me sallë unike të orientuar në aksin gjatësor në drejtim të qytetit të shenjtë të Mekës dhe të mbuluara me çati druri dhe tjegulla dhe tipin e xhamisë së vogël monumentale me kupolë gjysëm sferike të mbuluar me fletë plumbi. Për të dy rastet xhamitë kishin portikë arkadash me kollona dhe harqe rrethorë përpara hyrjeve dhe me nga një mirare të tipit shtizë në krahun e djathtë të hyrjes. Një tjetër aspekt i rëndësishëm i faltoreve islame të Tiranës, ishte pasuria e madhe artistike me dekoracione motivesh floreale, me peisazhe të pikturuara dhe gdhëndje guri e druri në kolonat, kapitelet, tavanet, mafilet e kornizat - shumë të përafërta me qëndismat e kostumeve popullore të Shqipërisë së Mesme. Kjo përmbajtje artistike paraqitet e variuar. Kështu, te Xhamia e Vjetër, portiku zhvillohej në dy kate të gjera sa vetë balli i xhamisë, kurse tek ajo e Haxhi Et'hem Beut dhe ajo e Stërmasit portiku me arkada guri zhvillohej në dy krahët për të ndihmuar në vision theksin e minares dhe madhësinë e kupolës. Në planin urban, xhamia e vjetër përfaqësonte një kompleks social kulturor me shumë funksione. Ajo vetë dominonte mbi ndërtesat anekse, duke mbartur për vete theksin qëndror të kompozicionit.
Ndërsa për xhaminë e tij Haxhi Et'hem Beu konceptoi kullën e orës duke i dhënë Tiranës tipin e xhamisë me sahat si në Korçë, Kavajë, Peqin, Berat etj. Modelin e xhamisë së Haxhi Et'hem Beut e zhvilluan më tej Stërmasët. Ata zgjodhën vendin nga krahu i kundërt i pazarit dhe realizuan faltoren e tyre në përmasa më të mëdha dhe me cilësi akustike në brendi. Kuadrin e përgjithshëm të pazarit e plotësonin xhamia e Karapicit, teqeja Helveti dhe në krahun tjetër kisha e ungjillëzimit e ngritur nga tiranasit e besimit të krishterë. 
Deri në fund të shek.XIX ndonëse qyteti i Tiranës numëronte mbi 20 xhami asnjëra prej tyre nuk e kaloi nga bukuria xhaminë e Haxhi Et'hem Beut. Me të vërtetë ajo i dha qytetit një simbol arkitekture. Historinë e plotë të kësaj vepre monumentale e kemi të murosur në mbishkrimin e saj mbi portën e hyrjes. Aty thuhet:
Mirëbërësi, bujari dhe miniera e mirësive, Molla beu filloi këtë vepër me qëllim të mirë 
Ai hodhi themelet dhe mbaroi cepat e kubesë 
Por nuk mundi të bënte zbukurimet jashtë e brenda 
Me bismil-ah dhe duke shtuar një njësi dhashë 
Datën e vdekjes së tij sipas mënyrës myxhevher 
(1) NË PREHJEN E PARAJSËS FLUTUROI SHPIRTI I TIJ SI ZOG 
Tani lavdi Zotit, biri i tij Haxhi beu i paisur me dituri dhe njeri me autoritet dhe me pozitë (shoqërore zyrtare) arriti të bëjë pikturimin.
Ai arriti të bëjë minarenë, bëri pikturimet dhe Ndërtoi tavanin e portikut 
(dhe) Tani në këtë xhami këndohet Ezani në të pesë kohët 
Për vitin e themelimit të ndërtesës dhe atë të mbarimit të saj Sejdiu (poeti) e detyroi pendën që të shkruaj për secilën nga një varg. 
KJO XHAMI ME PIKTURIME TË ÇUDITSHME MË KUBE TË LARTË E QË TË FLLADIT SHPIRTIN E ZBUKUROI KËTË QYTET ASHTU SIKUNDËR TË ISHTE SHËN SOFIA 

Unikal në kompozicion dhe në raporte harmonike të gjymtyrëve të tij, me vlera dhe për artin dekorativ e sidomos për siluetën e tij të balancuar nga minareja, kupola dhe kulla e orës, xhamia e Haxhi Et'hem beut flet me gjuhë origjinale kombëtare duke qënë njëri nga modelet përfaqësuese të traditës shqiptare. 

Sulejman DASHI 
Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës TIRANË

----------


## angeldust

Ky ansambël ka filluar të ndërtohet në vitet 1929-1930-1931 e konceptuar nga arkitektektët Italianë Armando Brasini dhe Florestano de Fausto. Qendra e kësaj zone Muzeale u pasurua edhe me vlera të mirëfillta kombëtare siç janë simbolet e Aleksandit të Madh dhe ato të Skënderbeut. Sheshi Skënderbej me ndërtimin e këtij ansambli u bë një shesh i mirfilltë për historinë e qytetit dhe të gjithë vendit.Vlera historike e këtij ansambli qëndron në faktin se unifikoi me harmoni vlerat ekzistuese të qytetit me vlerat e reja që po merrte Tirana si kryeqytet i vendit.

----------


## angeldust

Pamje nga kalaja e Petreles

----------


## angeldust

1 & 2. Shpelle afer Erzenit me stalaktike-stalagmite
Ju tiransit pse s'thoni qe kini dhe kshu?

3. Shatrivane ne qender

----------


## Albo

*Kalaja e Tiranës shpallet zonë arkeologjike e rëndësisë së parë*

Dalja në dritë e mureve të kalasë së Tiranës, si dhe diskutimet e shumta nga specialistët, e kanë çuar Këshillin e Ministrave në vendimin për ta shpallur si zonë arkeologjike A. Vendimi është marrë në mbështetje të nenit 100 të Kushtetutës dhe të pikave 1 e 2, të nenit 30, të ligjit nr. 9048, datë 7.4.2003, "Për trashëgiminë kulturore", të ndryshuar. E konsideruar si një zonë e rëndësisë së parë, nga ky vendim ka rrjedhur edhe një rregullore për administrimin e kalasë. Ndërkohë që Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, Ministria e Brendshme, Ministria e Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit dhe organet e njësisë së qeverisjes vendore ngarkohen për zbatimin e këtij vendimi. E gjendur në zonën e planifikuar nga bashkia për Unazën e vogël të qytetit, deri më tani nuk është bërë asnjë veprim tjetër në muret e kalasë, të cilët kanë mbetur në fazën fillestare të zbulimit.

Shqip

----------

